
IPTV (Web|Free) - tpkahlon
https://m3u8player.netlify.app
======
tpkahlon
Support for mobile devices to run HLS stream is limited.

------
sanmathigb
this is awesome! any idea if this is open sourced - or any other similar
applications which are?

~~~
tpkahlon
Source:
[https://github.com/tpkahlon/javascript/tree/master/m3u8playe...](https://github.com/tpkahlon/javascript/tree/master/m3u8player)

